# Use Tivo as DVD storage



## brutus90 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a Series 2 standalone Tivo (TCD540080) that has been decommissioned. We have a lot of kids dvd movies, but my kids tend to trash the dvds. I would like to rip all the kids dvds to the Tivo so they can't trash the dvds. The Tivo will not have network access where it is at, so streaming from a media server isn't an option. I will hook it to the network so I am able to transfer the ripped dvds, though. It will not have a subscription either. Basically, I just want it to be dvd storage without the physical media.

Has anyone any info on accomplishing this? If the current Tivo OS will not work, has anyone made an OS that can be used to accomplish this? I know I could probably get a Tivo subscription and the TivoDesktop software to transfer things, but I don't want to be tied into a contract when I will only use the service to transfer movies that I already own.

Any suggestions? I know I'm being cheap, but, if I'm going to spend a lot on this I will just build an HTPC. Thanks!!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You would need to rip the DVDs to .mpg, have it hooked to your network and need a subscription to be able to transfer content to/from the Tivo.

Once the videos are on the Tivo, you don't need subscription to just play them.


----------



## brutus90 (Jun 5, 2010)

But if I get the subscription, rip dvds to it, and then lose the subscription, I'm stuck next time I want to put more movies on it. I know it can be done, it's just a matter of someone actually figuring it out.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

brutus90 said:


> But if I get the subscription, rip dvds to it, and then lose the subscription, I'm stuck next time I want to put more movies on it. I know it can be done, it's just a matter of someone actually figuring it out.


Theft of service can't be discussed on this form, and that what you would doing.


----------



## brutus90 (Jun 5, 2010)

How is this considered theft of service? The hardware is bought and paid for. I have no intention of using it to record live television...I just want to use it to record dvds that I currently own. I do not understand how using a third party software to transfer movies to the tivo can be considered thieft of service. Now if I were to attempt to hack the tivo service to do what I want without paying, then, yes. But, if I what I want to do is unlawful, I'm willing to bet the vast amount of hacks for the tivo in general is as well. I mean, do you think tivo would want you to put a bigger hard drive in your old series 2 tivo, or do you think they would want you to buy one from them?Tivo obviously doesn't want their hardware to be hacked, as hacking typically enables some type of functionality or feature that it didn't originally have. Why would they want you to hack their hardware when the next generation of tivos may come with that feature? The customer ends up using their previous tivo longer, taking away from tivo's bottom line.

My bottom line is, I just want to use my tivo hardware as I see fit. If it needs a different version of linux, so be it. If using the tivo hardware in a different way other than intended by tivo is unlawful, then please show me where it says this. It wouldn't be the first time I've been wrong, but if you tell me I'm wrong, please prove it.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

brutus90 said:


> How is this considered theft of service? The hardware is bought and paid for. I have no intention of using it to record live television...I just want to use it to record dvds that I currently own. I do not understand how using a third party software to transfer movies to the tivo can be considered thieft of service. Now if I were to attempt to hack the tivo service to do what I want without paying, then, yes. But, if I what I want to do is unlawful, I'm willing to bet the vast amount of hacks for the tivo in general is as well. I mean, do you think tivo would want you to put a bigger hard drive in your old series 2 tivo, or do you think they would want you to buy one from them?Tivo obviously doesn't want their hardware to be hacked, as hacking typically enables some type of functionality or feature that it didn't originally have. Why would they want you to hack their hardware when the next generation of tivos may come with that feature? The customer ends up using their previous tivo longer, taking away from tivo's bottom line.
> 
> My bottom line is, I just want to use my tivo hardware as I see fit. If it needs a different version of linux, so be it. If using the tivo hardware in a different way other than intended by tivo is unlawful, then please show me where it says this. It wouldn't be the first time I've been wrong, but if you tell me I'm wrong, please prove it.


Only TiVo can set the terms of what it provides for your sub, not you. TiVo will let you see recorded programs without a sub and use trick TV but will not allow xfer between TiVos, recording of anything, and other limitations they impose if you don't have a sub, you agreed to this when you purchased your TiVo and first activated it, the box itself tells you you need a sub for the unit to work. TiVo can disable what they want on a box without a sub. Even with a sub, try running a TiVo for over 40 days without letting it call home and the TiVo will stop working until you let call home again.


----------



## brutus90 (Jun 5, 2010)

I understand, but do you agree that the hardware can be used as I see fit, including installing a copy of linux (if it actually exists) that will make the tivo behave without restrictions?


----------



## brutus90 (Jun 5, 2010)

I was chatting with a Tivo customer service rep, and they said that by doing this type of modification, I would only be voiding the warranty. I know not everyone knows everything, so I will check back to talk to someone else and see if I get the same story.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Have you considered a lifetime subscription where as you only have to pay for the subscription only once? It will be with the box forever. Although its pricey, first Tivo is $399 and subsequent boxes are $299.


----------



## brutus90 (Jun 5, 2010)

A very nice HTPC could be built for that price. I'm basically trying to repurpose a Tivo on the cheap (if possible). How do series 1 Tivos work as far as what I want to do?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

brutus90 said:


> I was chatting with a Tivo customer service rep, and they said that by doing this type of modification, I would only be voiding the warranty. I know not everyone knows everything, so I will check back to talk to someone else and see if I get the same story.


If you made mods to the hardware for your own use and loaded your own software into the system TiVo would not know what you did, what i was saying is that this form does not allow talk about defeating the options that TiVo turns off when you don't have a sub, TiVo has no problem with changing out the hard drive, and other so called hacks as they don't work if you don't have a sub. So for somebody on this form to tell you how to modify the PROM on the motherboard so you could have all the TiVo features you want without a sub is only against this form rules. There may be other forms that don't have such limitations, but we can't tell you about them or if they exist at all.


----------



## brutus90 (Jun 5, 2010)

OK, I actually read through the forum rules (I'm sure I'm the only one that didn't right away), and I have some results.

Yes, theft of services is banned from this forum, but the rep from tivo agrees with me in that I would not be committing any theft of services from tivo, so that reason is not valid. I did not ask about how to copy discs that weren't mine (banned topic number 1), I did not ask about hacking a Tivo to get something free from Tivo when I should be paying for it (banned topic number 2), I did not ask how to remove Tivo ads (banned topic number 3, although a new OS would probably do that without it being my intention), I did not ask questions about video extraction (banned topic number 4), 5 and 6 do not pertain to any of this, and only 7 may possibly apply if the OS needed to be reverse engineered to do what I want it to do.

So I will drop this thread as someone thinks I'm simply trying to get something for nothing. However, if Tivo thinks its ok...


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Well, we can discuss you loading Linux on your TiVo, but not how to record without paying the subscription fee.

TiVo does run Linux after all - and there's probably a pile of people who want to repurpose an old TiVo as a Linux box. I think I even heard Android tossed around, too.


----------



## brutus90 (Jun 5, 2010)

That would be great!

Are there any distros of linux that you know of that anyone has installed?


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

You also asked about Series 1 TiVos and they would probably do what you would like. The older ones will record manually without a subscription and that's what you need to upload DVDs with one of the common hacks that are available for the Series 1, mfsftp. Or you could simply play the DVD and route the output to one of TiVos inputs as if it were coming in from cable.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

brutus90 said:


> OK, I actually read through the forum rules (I'm sure I'm the only one that didn't right away), and I have some results.
> 
> Yes, theft of services is banned from this forum, but the rep from tivo agrees with me in that I would not be committing any theft of services from tivo, so that reason is not valid. I did not ask about how to copy discs that weren't mine (banned topic number 1), I did not ask about hacking a Tivo to get something free from Tivo when I should be paying for it (banned topic number 2), I did not ask how to remove Tivo ads (banned topic number 3, although a new OS would probably do that without it being my intention), I did not ask questions about video extraction (banned topic number 4), 5 and 6 do not pertain to any of this, and only 7 may possibly apply if the OS needed to be reverse engineered to do what I want it to do.
> 
> So I will drop this thread as someone thinks I'm simply trying to get something for nothing. However, if Tivo thinks its ok...


If you think your getting good/any legal advice from the CSR that answers the phone at TiVo you are in another world. The TiVo CS reps can maybe/ sometimes help you with a problem your having with a TiVo. For a true opinion from TiVo corp. headquarters write them a letter about what you want to do and if TiVo in house counsel tells you no problem that would be a different story. We would all love to see a copy of that letter.


----------



## brutus90 (Jun 5, 2010)

lessd, I don't care to argue about this anymore. You see things your way, I see them mine. Let's just agree to disagree. Thanks for the input, though.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The only non-TiVo version of linux was a MIPs Debian you have to roll yourself. That will make it a headless server. You will not get a TV UI for it. You would require access to a lot of secret info to be able to write a TV UI for the TiVo hardware.

Bottom line, there is no practical way to use your TiVo to store and play content to a TV without the TiVo software, and subscription to use its network features.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

The 540xxx TiVo's require a PROM hack before any software changes can be made. This requires surface mount soldering skills.

You will need to either get a subscription on that TiVo or get a Series 1 TiVo. 

Most Series 1 TiVo's can record without a subscription.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

classicsat said:


> The only non-TiVo version of linux was a MIPs Debian you have to roll yourself. That will make it a headless server. You will not get a TV UI for it. You would require access to a lot of secret info to be able to write a TV UI for the TiVo hardware.
> 
> Bottom line, there is no practical way to use your TiVo to store and play content to a TV without the TiVo software, and subscription to use its network features.


Hush now. All it takes is someone to get off their ass to get it working (somehow). Maybe brutus90 is so sufficiently motivated that he'll get it all working on TiVo hardware...


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Worf said:


> Hush now. All it takes is someone to get off their ass to get it working (somehow). Maybe brutus90 is so sufficiently motivated that he'll get it all working on TiVo hardware...


But if brutus90 gives out his hard work on this Forum that would be against the Forum regulations


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

lessd said:


> But if brutus90 gives out his hard work on this form that would be against the form regulations


Maybe even against Forum regulations.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I don't think loading alternative software on TiVos would violate forum regs. After all, he's not stealing TiVo service because there's no TiVo software on the box anymore and he's not using TiVo's servers. The only possible thing might be the loss on the TiVo hardware.

Of course, telling how to bypass TiVo's protections to load alternative software IS potentially against forum regs since they can be used to alter the TiVo software to bypass service.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Worf said:


> I don't think loading alternative software on TiVos would violate forum regs. After all, he's not stealing TiVo service because there's no TiVo software on the box anymore and he's not using TiVo's servers. The only possible thing might be the loss on the TiVo hardware.
> 
> Of course, telling how to bypass TiVo's protections to load alternative software IS potentially against forum regs since they can be used to alter the TiVo software to bypass service.


What you do with your own TiVo hardware has nothing to do with this Forum, but telling people on this Forum how to defeat the options TiVo puts into their hardware to guard against people using a non sub TiVo for more than TiVo wants you to is against this Forum regs, IE letting a Series 2 record like a VCR is disabled by TiVo after about 35 days of not calling home, also you need to call home to set up the ch lineup and set the time, so a TiVo sub is more that just providing the guide data.
I don't know if someone started to sell (like on E-Bay) a mod kit for a TiVo that would let a non sub TiVo act like a VCR, would TiVo try to stop them. You will not get an accurate answer to that question from TiVo CS people.
I know that some Series 1 TiVos can act like a VCR without making any mods, this is TiVos software problem and telling people about that would not be against Forum regs.


----------



## AStar617 (Feb 13, 2003)

I can't help but point out that getting a secondhand standard-def Series 2 with lifetime service already attached is pretty cheap nowadays, especially with so many people transitioning to cable provider HD DVRs. I've gotten them for as low as $50... it's the only reason I've been able to get 5 on my home network, fed by a massive multi-terabyte pyTivo backstore. It pretty much makes any reinvention of the TiVo wheel a moot point.

My $0.02


----------



## JAyton (Sep 19, 2002)

AStar617 said:


> fed by a massive multi-terabyte pyTivo backstore. It pretty much makes any reinvention of the TiVo wheel a moot point.
> 
> My $0.02


I was going to suggest that the OP may use pytivo to do what he is wanting to do with transferring the movies to the TiVo box. However, mine has a lifetime sub, and I am not sure if it works on one without a sub.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The TiVo needs a sub to be able to connect to a media source over the network, regardless of what media server it is.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

classicsat said:


> The TiVo needs a sub to be able to connect to a media source over the network, regardless of what media server it is.


I can confirm that, except for trick TV an unsub TiVo (except some Series 1 TiVos) is a door stop, even with a sub after 35 days of not calling home the TiVo turns into a door stop (this stops one from taking the TiVo out of the network/phone connection than canceling the sub to try to fool your TiVo into thinking it still has a sub).


----------



## bobcov (Nov 27, 2010)

lessd said:


> But if brutus90 gives out his hard work on this Forum that would be against the Forum regulations


You've made your point many times over that your role is to bring the teacher an apple and put it on her desk daily and make sure that all the other kids are behaving. It seems you will not be happy until everyone agrees not to do anything without getting special permission from Tivo whether it is required or not. It's disgusting.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

bobcov said:


> You've made your point many times over that your role is to bring the teacher an apple and put it on her desk daily and make sure that all the other kids are behaving. It seems you will not be happy until everyone agrees not to do anything without getting special permission from Tivo whether it is required or not. It's disgusting.


If someone posts something that is against form rules I will not have any loss of sleep, I may even make use of such a posting, and if nobody takes it down so be it as i not going to report anything posted on this form, others can do that if they wish.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

bobcov said:


> You've made your point many times over that your role is to bring the teacher an apple and put it on her desk daily and make sure that all the other kids are behaving. It seems you will not be happy until everyone agrees not to do anything without getting special permission from Tivo whether it is required or not. It's disgusting.


When you buy a TiVo you buy the hardware, but only a license to use the software that makes the hardware a TiVo. In some cases the provisions of that license involve ongoing payments to keep the license current and valid.

Don't find those terms acceptable? Don't buy a TiVo expecting to use it as a TiVo.

And unless you're quite masochistic, don't buy one new or used expecting to use it as some sort of computer. It's deceptively similar to a computer in many ways, but it's not one. It's hardware designed to let them rent you the use of their software.


----------

